# Nikon 70-210mm f/4-5.6 D



## eminart (Apr 7, 2008)

Anybody here have a Nikon 70-210mm? And, if so, is there any other lens that you'd recommend before it for the same price? I can get one for under $200 bucks. I can't find a bad review on it. Everyone seems to think it's a great deal for the price. Anybody have any other suggestions? I can't afford a REALLY good lens right now. But, I could probably swing a couple hundred dollars without my wife booting me out of the house. I'd just like a zoom to play with this summer.


----------



## eminart (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, NOBODY here has or has had this lens?  Surprising.  It doesn't really matter anyway because I've gone ahead and ordered it.    I only paid $177 for it.  From what I've read it's definitely worth that, so I'm not out anything.  I can easily get my money back on it on ebay if I hate it.


----------



## ChickenFriedRyce (Apr 11, 2008)

Actually, I think I have this lens. It's old though. I used it on my N4004s.

I liked it but it was heavy. My mom got it for $230 when she bought it several years ago.


----------

